
Ask HN: Why don't common text editors support printing? - ccleve
I&#x27;m new to the Mac, and I&#x27;ve started looking for a text editor. It turns out that you can&#x27;t print from several major ones, including SublimeText, Atom and Bracket.<p>I don&#x27;t print very often, but when I need to, I need to. What is going on here? Why would these packages omit something so basic?
======
mtmail
I'm using Sublime Text for 5+ years. Only after your post I realize there's no
File->Print feature, never needed it or just copy&pasted text into another
editor like OpenOffice.

In [https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/printing-from-
sublime/281](https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/printing-from-sublime/281) I see
there's a export-to-HTML plugin as work-around one can install.
[https://github.com/facelessuser/ExportHtml](https://github.com/facelessuser/ExportHtml)

------
O_H_E
Well...because usually these text editors are used for code not printable
documents. And you really won't like the look of a printed "plain" text (i.e.
not formatted doc/odt/pdf).

You can try to print any file from the terminal with `lpr filename` which will
literary print all characters in a file (a doc/odt contains a lot of "non-
desired" stuff) unless the `CUPS` daemon is aware of a certain file format
(yours should "know" how to print a pdf correctly)

